
Must have JavaScript books - tachfeen
Hello!
i am total noob to webdev.
i am looking for good javascript resources .like this one:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.drdobbs.com&#x2F;cpp&#x2F;developer-reading-list-the-must-have-boo&#x2F;240148421?pgno=2
======
Jpoechill
Of course, You don't know JS by @Getify: [https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-
Know-JS](https://github.com/getify/You-Dont-Know-JS)

Also, check out some of the quality __, free courses you can find on
Pluralsight:[https://absolute-sharepoint.com/2015/12/free-
pluralsight-6-m...](https://absolute-sharepoint.com/2015/12/free-
pluralsight-6-month-subscription.html)

Goodluck..!

------
brudgers
_JavaScript: The Definitive Guide_ from O'Reilly. It is organized around the
distinction between Javascript the programming language and Javascript as a
browser API...and it contains a great deal of technical detail on both.

One thing that makes learning JavaScript more difficult is that most resources
don't distinguish between the API's (Node is another) and the language.

~~~
tachfeen
+1 i will definately give a shot

------
tucaz
To understand a lot of basic stuff in a simple and very effective way the
"Javascript: The good parts" from Douglas Crockford is really good at about
160 pages.

It lays down the origins of the language and a lot of its quirks.

[http://javascript.crockford.com](http://javascript.crockford.com)

------
codegeek
I have always liked this one:

[http://eloquentjavascript.net](http://eloquentjavascript.net)

------
gokaygurcan
Start with this one: [http://jstherightway.org/](http://jstherightway.org/)

~~~
tachfeen
+1 it looks very thorough and neat.thank you

